

Pure CSS Folded-Corner Effect - Fellini85
http://www.code-stuff.com/2014/12/pure-css-folded-corner-effect.html

======
BananaShoes
Nice, but I reckon the corner should be a lighter shade than the rest of the
note, not darker. Otherwise it looks like the light source is coming from
below — which is a bit weird

